# Judo Belts



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 13, 2006)

Where can I find good quality 1 1/2 inch belts at a reasonable price?  I just bought a new judo dogi and the belt that came with it was that size.  It seems to stay tied much better.  I checked with the company that I bought the uniform from, but they only make/buy that size for white belts.

Thanks for any help,

Jeff


----------



## bydand (Apr 14, 2006)

Looked through some of the vendors I had bookmarked and found a single wrap 1 1/2 " at http://www.awma.com/index.cfm/action/productdetail/product_id/10215.htm 
It is the only site that I could find them at.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 14, 2006)

Just found some and ordered them.

http://www.hsujudo.com/

Looks like they have good quality stuff and good prices.  

Jeff


----------

